# What Do You Think Of This Idea?



## GanjaGuru (Jan 23, 2006)

Since I don't know shit from shinola re: computers (or any technology more advanced than a toaster over), I asked a supposedly knowledgable person about this 3 years ago and he said the cost would be prohibitive.  Then I discovered he didn't know as much as he claimed.
Anyway here's my idea.
Somewhere where mj is legal (like Holland, maybe Calif.) someone sets up a small grow of about a dozen plants.
Inside the growroom there is a video/digital camera and the equipment to broadcast LIVE.
So at any time of any day, anyone who knows what url to enter can look at plants swaying in the breeze.
Also, there would be a way using stop motion or whatever to show plants' development speeded up, like 4 months growth compressed into a few minutes.
I think something like this would not only be helpful to rookie's, it might be nice to have someplace to go to chill.  Maybe charge a small amt. like $10.00/year. 
Have a growroom on your monitor almost like a screen saver, but LIVE baby.

Add: ooooh how about also every day a naked chick comes in and waters them?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 23, 2006)

it would be the same as running any live feed. not expensive at all, just your bandwith would have to be monstrous!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

Fed or State could track your IP address through your Internet provider. Then your toast, as they would turn you over in a heartbeat. You would have to get an address masking program, but even then it would not be totally secure.Great idea, if you are in a legal country like Holland. Forget California as it is still a federal crime. Too riskey IMHO.


----------



## skunk (Jan 23, 2006)

mutt im pretty sure in alot of  countys in  california it is legal to grow your own medical marijuana .dont quote me on this but im sure i read it somewheres . also there noway leo can track my ip address i dont pay anyone anything for internet service . im not a thief or nothin . one day i was pissed off cause i got internet shut off and couldnt afford to pay it . and fig a way around the system thats a secret though. butt ive been getting free internet for 7 months now . it does take me about 5 min to connect though. but i do not agree to any terms  and dont have an ip address .(ganja) get it started buddy we elect you to do the show . ill even through in the naked woman . but its gonna cost more than 10 dollars ayear my old lady would get pissed off lol.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, but the federal gov't has not legalized med. MJ. That will take them longer then state. If you are confident that they can't track your IP, then go for it. I just believe security is number one. I'll pay ten bucks/ month for nude women in a grow room. Where do I sign up? LOL


----------



## Hick (Jan 23, 2006)

anytime you are connected to the internet, you are broadcasting an ip. If it is "your" ip or not, skunk. 
The fed's monitor "everything". And I'm willing to bet, if they _really_ want to find you, it's not a problem. 
CA says it's legal, so does 9 other states. But the feds refuse to acknowledge the "States" laws, and have busted a few medical grows, dispensaries, providers.

Sure would be a cool project. I wonder if infared would 'see' the plants during nite schedule?..or possibly a green filter for nite viuals.


----------



## skunk (Jan 23, 2006)

i know they wouldnt find skunk but i am not using a ip at all . i will pvtmg. you and will tell you how im doing it .


----------



## smokey (Jan 23, 2006)

I would pay to be able to go watch. But i know i dont want to take the chance and do it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 24, 2006)

At this point, my idea is just that; an idea.
But not only do I think that people would sign up, extra revenue could be generated by having a--hmm, don't know what it's called, but like how tv stations have thier call letters on like the lower right hand side of the screen, but do that with paid ads from companies that sell pot-specific products i.e. seeds.
I wouldn't do it here in Calif., but in Holland or even an island in the Caribbean that has no pot laws....
Btw, if you use my idea you owe me some $$$.
Oooh another brainstorm--sell pay-per-view instructional marijuana growing video's that you could view and/or download.  Sell the concept as a way to grow MEDICINAL marijuana.  Use the word MEDICINAL a lot.

Even more --provide links to places like this.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> but like how tv stations have thier call letters on like the lower right hand side of the screen,


 
MJTV 

Hell, you got an industry forming dude. All you are doing is filming what you do now. Good luck with the idea.
You could get an offcoast secure server maybe to host it. Just upload your feeds, I don't think it would be much different than uploading a photo on here, just much larger files. you would need digital editing software that outputs to windows media, quicktime and stuff like that.

http://video-editing-software-review.toptenreviews.com/?ttreng=1&ttrkey=video+editing+software


----------



## The haze one (Jan 24, 2006)

Ganja I love the Idea.... We could get it done in Canada. Medicinal is Medicinal here.... how could any athourities bust us here..? There are alot of people around here that could benifit from this. Im going to have to do some research into this but lets see whut loop hole we can find. Im a hundred percent shure that a legal grow op up here in Canada could be broadcasted live on the internet its legal. We have  the right to free speach and we arnt talking bout some drug ring or anything. As longs as we stick to guidelines. Its just someones crop growing and some information along the way right?? we could get this done up in Canada. Plus i always wanted to grow sea of green ne ways


----------



## skunk (Jan 24, 2006)

a guide for medical marijuana patients , on how to grow youre own . starring ---- a naked lady to show you all the do,s and donts of growing your bush.lol


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 24, 2006)

skunk--
I wasn't thinking about a porno-type deal.  Just a naked woman (nudist) watering her plants, but that's negotiable.

Thinking about it, MarPassion is the best situated to do ths.
I know nothing about computers or the internet or streaming, and in Holland it's legal to have a growroom, I believe.  And MarPassion knows WAY more about the nuts & bolts.
If MarPassion wants to fly me to Holland to set up the growroom (cause growing pot is something I DO know) I'd gratefully accept.

To anyone who uses my idea however, remember it is MY idea.  I trust in the power of pot to be involved/compensated.


----------



## skunk (Jan 24, 2006)

YES so we get to see mar p  NAKED and making the show . you just cant beat that.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 24, 2006)

Well i dunno Ganja after some light research and i do mean light i  came to the conclusion the only thing that makes this hard is the fact of all the equipment involved. And im not talking grow equipment

Im saying all the web based aspects. in theory i love the idea and i would pay to see it if it could get done somehow. And obviously Ganja would get full compensation. If i ever did anything like this u would get more then ur share. I aint a thief. any ways hopefully someone does it up somehow


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 25, 2006)

Not that I can afford it (I can't), but what (non-grow) equip. would be needed?

The cammera could be basic, bare-bones, since the picture would be static.  It would be nice to have the camera programmed so that every say 1  minute or so the camera would "zoom in" on each individual plant in turn.

Creative juices now flowing.
Ask local bands to donate (or for low pay) music, a soundtrack you could listen to while you watch.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> but what (non-grow) equip. would be needed?
> It would be nice to have the camera programmed so that every say 1 minute or so the camera would "zoom in" on each individual plant in turn.


 
You would have to read up on still-image camera's they make the camera for just this purpose, studying plant growth and archiving to keep film time lower. Think of it. Lets say 90 +/- days of growth. That is 2150 hrs. of film. You would have more tape then you would know what to do with. Besides all of the man hours to edit. The still image way would almost be like the old claymation cartoons. Series of photos to acheive the motion look as the plant is growing at that kind of rate.

here is a link on how to have it set up to a computer to take the pictures while you are away.
http://www.neesgrid.org/lists/discuss/jul04/pdf00000.pdf#search='Still%20image%20camera'

You would also need editing and capture manipulation software to do itl. My neighbor is into all this camera stuff. I will ask some basic questions for you.


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Great idea, but you know, this has already been done or is still being done on the web. I remeber a website where you could follow the grow LIFE from the growroom. I can't remember the specific URL anymore but here is another one I found from the Very known place The Hanf Museum http://hanfmuseum.de/growroom/

Not very spectacular but it comes close I guess.

BTW, pot growing is not legal in Holland, you are not aloud to grow pot under any artificial lights, you may however grow up to 6 plants in a greenhouse or your garden nomatter the size and as long as your neigbours don't complain


----------



## The haze one (Jan 25, 2006)

Thats awesome MarP. Now thats a law! you can grow if your neighbours like you. Wow man too nice


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 25, 2006)

Well the funny thing is, this year I had a couple of plants ( i have posted a few pics but still have some to post, I'm so lazy) but my neighbours had also a few plants themselves, they came to look at my plants because they were doing so well LOL.

But last time of the season the plants very quickly getting sensitive for moist and fungus, and that's just the time your plants buds starts to ripen.

So, it's for fun growing, you have to be lucky to get a good smoke out of it.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2006)

I wish my senior class trip was to that museum!!!. LOL

That video is cool. Seein it hit its growth spurts is crazy at high speed.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey MArP, Well at least you can go to a canni"bliss" shop and grab a menu and order up all the nicest dope ever. Haahahaha now thats a shoping experience i could really go for.!!! So its all good growing for fun is still growing right LOL


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 25, 2006)

yes, that's a good thing to order just what you like, they are so many types these days. But really, i really smoke that much anymore. I smoke more when I'm traveling, like just at the moment here in India. You meet people, smoke the ganja and everyone is happy LOL 

Most of my friends reduced or stopped at all. Can you imagine?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2006)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Most of my friends reduced or stopped at all. Can you imagine?


 
I could see it. Being liberal about it seems to me would cause a decrease in usage. Here in the States, we have to go through so much trouble to get access or grow. Making it a constant thing always on ones mind, but being able to get what you want when you want, it would be out of mind and usage would taper off. Just knowing its there and not a problem to get would make it less important to ones lifestyle.

I could see it, but not for me LOL.


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 25, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I could see it. Being liberal about it seems to me would cause a decrease in usage. Here in the States, we have to go through so much trouble to get access or grow. Making it a constant thing always on ones mind, but being able to get what you want when you want, it would be out of mind and usage would taper off. Just knowing its there and not a problem to get would make it less important to ones lifestyle.
> 
> I could see it, but not for me LOL.


Yes, that's the weird thing about it. At home it's not a big deal to smoke, and of course it happens but when I visit other countries it's a special thing, to with friends have a good time, smoke chillums, bongs, pipes or whatever. 

In Holland a joint every now and then is satisfying, when we were young it was different, not that i'm old now, but older.


----------

